# Attesting UK documents WHILST IN DUBAI



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello All

After discovering I was going to be moving to Dubai to work, this forum has been a great help! So thank you all!!

I've read up all about getting my Uni certificate attested but been a spanner, I had lost mine and had to get a replacement. Unfortunately it seems like i'm not going to have time to get it attested whilst i'm still here in the UK (still haven't received the replacement and fly out next week)

Does anyone have any info on how to get it done out in the UAE??

Any help would be much appreciated

Cheers


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There are companies you can use from here that will get the documents attested for you back in your home country. I haven't used them myself so can't comment on how good/bad they are.

You could always send the documents (I'd suggest a courier) to a relative in the UK and ask them to get the documents attested for you, then send them back out to you


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

The companies that do this are expensive. I sent mine back to a mate in the UK, he did it for me and returned them to me. Took around 2 weeks.


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

Definitely get a friend or relative to arrange it for you in the UK, will save you heaps of time; they will have to send to the Foreign & Commonwealth Embassy in Milton Keynes and then send this original copy to the UAE Embassy.

The document first needs to be authenticated before it goes to F&C office (I had a solicitor do this for me), or maybe you are ahead of the game & got your university arranged to do this for you.

PS the UAE Embassy lost my first copy sent, I had to start the whole process again - you don't want to be doing that from over here.


----------

